
A Profile of the Average Startup Job Seeker – Infographic - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2016/03/01/profile-average-european-startupper-infographic/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=profile02032016
======
collyw
Do people specifically look for startups to work in? I have been applying for
jobs over the last year. Went to one startup that was crap (didn't get paid).
At another company now. Not a startup.I was more interested in the job and the
tech stack being used.

